# Tying a dropper loop



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey all, new to this surf fishing thing. Looking to fish a bucktail- teaser rig using a dropper loop, unless there is another way to tie it you would recommend. Do I tie the loop and then put the teaser on? Or thread the teaser onto the line and then tie the loop? How big of a loop should I be shooting for? And how much distance between the loop and the main lure?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

You can use a surgeon's loop as well. Both are fine. I tie the loop and then thread the teaser on, like looping hooks onto bottom rigs. 

I also use a loop knot for my bucktail but tie it where the jig is free swinging. I like 10-12" from jig to loop.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I tie the jig on first, then tie the dropper where I want it.
But then, I have been known to have to whittle down a leader because I have screwed up a knot.
How far up for the loop...depends...on depth, current, and just how it works out...bit I would start with a foot up, and go from there.
Remember, it is supposed to look like a bigger fish, your bucktail, or plug, chasing a smaller fish, the teaser.
A short loop won't tangle as much, but the action will be less.
Finding the sweet spot is key.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

If "action" is the key, I tie a surgeons loop, cut one end of the line loop close to the knot, then tie the teaser to the long line that is left. Assures a good amount of "flutter".


----------

